# Picking out a performance pup (non GSD)



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

well, i'd been thinking about it for at least 2 years, and now the opportunity has come for me to get a Dalmatian puppy. Sydney is 10 1/2 years old, so her obedience carrier is pretty much over, I just enter her in Novice B once in a while for fun, and we failed at all our CDX leg attempts. She's too old for me to expect her to excel in obedience, considering her training didnt start till she was 7. So im getting a little boy at the end of May!!









I have high goals for what I want to do with this pup, advanced obedience titles, agility, tracking, maybe even road trials. I have 4 boys to choose from, so when I go to look at the pups, what should I be looking for? Should I bring a toy to see how they react? If so, what kind of toy? A ball? Tug? Both? I really want a dog with lots of toy drive, as Sydney has NONE! She has an INSANE food drive, which is pretty much standard in Dalmatians!

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm...my two Dals were both females so I have no experience with boys. We never entered Maggie into any sort of OB or tracking, although she did a great job at tracking...I wish I had done actual training with her. 

I have no idea what to look for in a pup, other than the hearing concerns of course. You must show pics! Dal puppies are so freaking adorable!! It was between another Dal or a GSD when we got Anna. They are awesome dogs and soooo smart! Maggie was the smartest dog I've ever owned/seen.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Isn't the breeder going to be picking the pup for you? They SHOULD know the temperments of the pups and know which one is likely the best fit for what you are looking for.

Congrats on your little boy. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

yes, the pups will all be BAER tested, they usually do that around 6 weeks. This is the same breeder I got Sydney from. This is a show breeder who doesnt do performance with her dogs. But dogs out of Sydney do obedience. Sydney's daughter has her CD and RA and one of her grand-daughters has her CDX and RA. 

Dalmatian lines are quite different from GSD lines, meaning you can get an great working dal out of purely show lines. The only good breeders of Dals are show breeders, and there are quite a few who do showing and performance, but I love this breeders dogs and they're temperaments as i've met many of them in person (including the sire of this litter). And temperament is my #1 priority first and foremost, and I'd rather not ship a puppy, I'd like to view the litter in person, and its only about a 4 hour drive from me.

There was a show/performance breeder from the west coast that kind of rubbed me the wrong way last summer while talking thru emails, even though her dogs have impressive titles. A friend of mine actually saw her working her dogs and she was FAR from impressed. Just cause she got the titles doesnt mean the scores were pretty.

Sydney was never trained to sit, she was trained to stand for the breed ring. She is pure show lines, I got her at 6 years old, she had her CD title at 8, with her scores in the novice ring 194, 193, 189.5, 189. She's also my Novice A dog.

So with my breeder not really being familar with whats needed for a performance dog, thats why i am asking what I should be looking for.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kelly congrats on the pup! Another little spotted honorary GSD! Cool!

I have a friend who had Dals and she tracked and did obed and they were wonderful performers.

I would look for a confident, outgoing puppy. I would want him to be food or toy motivated and I would test him to see how he responds when you throw something for him to chase. I would also want him to be interested in interacting with you.

We will have to see pics of the little guy!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Kathy! I was originally supposed to be getting a show prospect from this litter, and I was going to show him in the breed ring as well as doing performance events, but all the puppies came out with a patch! (a patch is a disqualification and a patched dog cannot be shown and should never be bred). I was given the oppourtunity to get a show prospect from another breeder (same sire), but i decided showing in the breed ring is not my main goal right now, so I will be taking a little patched and spotted monster home. This pup is pretty closely related to Sydney as well (another reason I wanted a pup from this breeder). Sydney is a great Aunt to this litter, the mom's mother is Sydney's sister, Sybil.

The breeder was at the national specialty over the past week and she told me when she gets home and settled she will take pics of the puppies and send them to me. I keep checking my email like every hour! The wait is killing me just for the pictures, nevermind waiting to bring him home. Once i see them I know im gonna be going nuts over the next few weeks waiting to bring him home!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, the breeder should know them best and should steer you towards the ones she thinks are the best match for you. If given the option of two or more there are a few things I would do...that is test them on different surfaces, take each for a short mini walk and just see which one "fits" you more. Depending on age, they probably won't be able to follow a moving toy all that well, but you could try. Hide food and see who is the most determined to get it. The one thing I like to look for is the "tail up" and consistent behavoir...the pup who is always ready, alert, confident and has shown that consistently. 

Test/ walk the pups separately...sometimes the boldest pup falls apart without his pack for support, and sometimes the "joe average" perks up when on his own. Thsi will also help you see the independence level of each pup...are they off on their own or "in tune with you"

Always helps to bring a friend who is familiar with puppies and won't be clouded by emotion.

I am sure others will have good ideas...my mind isn't working so hot right now...

Good luck!! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

thanks for the help, Kandi. Although the breeder herself doesnt do performance, I know she will know all the pups different personalities and be able to tell me all about them. I just wanted to know which personality is best for a performance dog. I also read somewhere that a pup that follows you around too much may not be a good choice, as it can mean he may have problems being independent when needed. Is this true?

Right now I don't have anyone to go down with me to look at the pups. My sister may come, but she is sooo not a dog person, lol, she just will pick out the cutest. She just wants me to get a black spotted pup cause she doesnt like livers. I didnt even ask if there where any livers (dad is a liver, mom is black) but if there is a liver boy with a great attitude, i WILL take him and my sister will be very dissapointed! haha


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

As far as following you around too much..you need balance, a pup that is eager to explore, yet also has a high desire to interact....

Sometimes you can never wrong when it is tough to decide and you follow your heart. I have been known to keep back not the "best" pup, but the one that makes it's way into my heart....you need chemistry most of all.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree with Kandi in both of her posts. I personally like working dogs that have high food drive PLUS a strong desire to play with any object. One or the other doesn't do it for me. Has to be both.







I also like a social, confident, outgoing, bold puppy that is also independent. They should explore new surroundings, but also have an interest in interacting and playing with me.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ShatteringGlass
> Dalmatian lines are quite different from GSD lines, meaning you can get an great working dal out of purely show lines. The only good breeders of Dals are show breeders, and there are quite a few who do showing and performance,
> 
> So with my breeder not really being familar with whats needed for a performance dog, thats why i am asking what I should be looking for.


This was my situation when I got my Gordon Setter pup, who is all showlines (5 generations of champions), although the dam and sire and quite a few others in her pedigree have CDs and JHs also. My main goal was agility so I was looking for the pushiest most confident pup. I had 3 females to look at; the breeder and a group of other breeders who evaluated them had rated two of those females as show prospects and the third as pet quality. So I mostly considered the two who were show prospects because that means they had correct structure for the breed (very important for performance) and they also had enough attitude and confidence for the ring, which is something the breeder considers in determining her show prospects.

My breeder is 5 hours away so I only saw the pups at 8 weeks. I brought an assortment of toys, tugs and tennis balls as well as treats. I was looking for both food and ball/toy drive. Pink Girl was the pup that was first to go for each of the toys and when the three pups were playing with a tug together, Pink Girl was the pushiest. She was also the one to immediately take treats when I brought them out, while the others weren't as interested. And she located the tennis ball on her own under a cabinet and ran around with it and the other two had little interest in it. Pink Girl had me then.







I liked her structure for agility better than the other two because she had a longer back. I also looked for good front and rear angulation for jumping. Pink Girl (now Flirt) was also the breeder's choice for best show prospect out of the two and was also her recommendation for me, even though she let me make the final choice.

Flirt is now 14 months old and I couldn't be happier. She is highly food and ball/toy motivated and is very high drive. I will admit that the first year has been a real challenge living with her due to her drive, but she's exactly what I wanted and she's turning into the agility dog I've always dreamed of.

I hope this helps. Good luck and have fun with the new pup!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Sandy, thanks for sharing! Dalmatian lines in the US are very different from a lot of other popular breeds like GSDs, Labs, Goldens, Border Collies. If you wanted a performance dog of any of those breeds, you would more than likely steer clear of a dog full of AKC champions in their pedigree. Dalmatians are like the exact opposite. This is one of my favorite performance Dals (scroll down to view him, his name's Alvin) http://www.lakeshoredals.com/LakeshoreMain.html

thank you everyone you have all been very helpful! I was talking with my boss at my part time job (he's a GSD breeder and schutzhund trainer) and he helped with some more advice, too.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I just looked at Alvin. A CH OTCH MACH - Wow!!!!!

One thing I forgot to mention earlier. Flirt's breeder sent me stacked photos of the litter every week, so I was able to get opinions on structure from performance people and breed people which helped too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow Alvin is a nice dog!!! 

You know the good performance dog is also a good conformation prospect. You want that dog that says look at me I want to shine!!! So the breeder can help you there I think. 

Can't wait to see pics of the pups!!!


----------

